# Extract VPN information from Cisco Windows Client

## musv

Hi there, 

my problem isn't exactly Gentoo related. I hope it's not really a problem. 

The company I'm working in is quite M$ infected. They provide a VPN net, where the connection could be established by Internet Explorer via ActiveX or other browsers via Java Applet, which is also working only on Windows. If that fails, they provide the download von the cisco vpn client (exe) which connects directly after starting without any additional configuration. 

I tried to login from my home computer into the vpn via vpnc. But it asks me:

Enter IPSec gateway address: -> I have

Enter IPSec ID for ...: -> I don't have

Enter IPSec secret for ...: -> I don't have

username: I have

password: I have

Some searching brought me to the point, where the recommend for mac users to copy the pcf-file generated by the cisco client to the mac cisco client. The pcf-file should be available in the Windows installation folder (c:\Program Files\Cisco\Cisco AnyConnect VPN Client\profiles). But neither a profiles folder nor a pcf-file exists on that machine. 

So what chances do I have to extract the missing necessary information from the installed Cisco Client and to use it with vpnc?

----------

## gerdesj

Can you start the VPN client on the machine directly?  I've only ever used it like that on Win - ie I have to "dial out".  If so then the config will be there to read in the client although the secrets may be **** out.

It might be that the the profiles bit is actually stored under your user profile, have a look there after unhiding everything - perhaps under appdata?

A search of the filesystem for *.pcf whilst the client is running may turn it up.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## musv

I guess I'm having bad luck. 

There's no profile-directory. Neither in the program directory nor in "Documents and settings". I searched with Cygwin / Bash. And moreover I suspect it could be directly hardcoded into the program. At least the Cisco client shows the logo of my company when starting.

----------

## Princess Nell

My understanding is that Anyconnect is some form of SSL based VPN. The config options you are looking for to feed into vpnc are for Cisco's "other" VPN (ASA, IPsec based), and can in fact be extracted from the corresponding .pcf profile files.

Here's some info I found from 2009, http://blog.bitengine.ca/?p=12, dating back even further than this old thread I'm replying to  :Smile: 

----------

